
Am I the only person on Earth disappointed by the new Star Wars movie? - jakefuentes
https://medium.com/@jakefuentes/i-m-the-only-person-on-earth-disappointed-by-the-new-star-wars-movie-b2e58fbcfe9f#.6tbyp2ozk
======
krapp
I was slightly disappointed by it, but much more impressed by it than I was
the prequels.

On balance, it's not much worse than a chapter of the original trilogy. It's
meant to be a modern version of a pulp serial and it does work as that. While
it does repeat a number of themes and elements from the OT (perhaps too
closely for fans of it,) I think it succeeds in expanding upon those in a way
the originals weren't capable of.

------
JoeAltmaier
Yeah it was somewhat confusing (why did the Senate not restore order after the
last movie? Why are the Senate's own troops called 'the resistance' and not
'the army' or some such?)

Then, after a spectacular job of building character in the first few minutes,
they all drop back into one-dimensional fantasy characters so the big special-
effects show can start.

Finally, the weight of the fan-service sort of dragged things down. Sure its
neat to see the old characters and themes - but the magic of this franchise
was its breadth of vision. To recapitulate every significant scene from the
original movies was lazy.

Disappointment is the perfect word.

------
personomas
No, it was trash and a disappointment. JJ Abrams is the worst director...

------
FloNeu
No. :)

------
ahmeni
yes

